# JSP - Tag Library



## alpi (9. Jun 2004)

hi folks!

Kennt jemand JSP - ag Libraries die einem den Inhalt von Vectoren auslesen. Ich habe in einer Bean ein Vector -> dieser enthält Objekte, die wiederum Daten haben die ich gerne ausgeben möchte. Gibt es einen Weg dies zu bewerkstelligen ohne gleich Schleifen und so weiter zu codieren -> also mit vorhandenen JSP Tags? habe bis jetzt nix finden können außer die Möglichkeit mit Velocity. Wenn jemand Quellen oder Beispiele hat -< immer her damit :### 


greetz

alpi!


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Jun 2004)

Mit Struts vielleicht?

Aber wieso hast du ein Problem damit die Ausgaben mit Hilfe von Schleifen zu machen?


----------



## alpi (10. Jun 2004)

In wie fern sollte struts mir dabei helfen können?


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jun 2004)

alpi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In wie fern sollte struts mir dabei helfen können?


Das sollte nur ein Gedankenanstoß sein - Genaues weiß ich auch nicht. Mein Gedanke war nur das wenn es mit Velocity möglich ist, dass es dann auch vielleicht mit Struts möglich sein könnte. Weiß es aber nicht, habe mich mit Struts und Velocity noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.
Oder sind Velocity und Struts nicht für ähnliche Aufgaben gedacht ?


----------



## alpi (10. Jun 2004)

:meld: und du hast vollkommen Recht. Tatsächlich gibt es in Struts den Tag <logical:interate> der nix anderes macht wie eine Aufzählung durchzulaufen   

Das Beispiel aus der Struts-Doku
<logic:iterate id="element" name="myhashtable">
Next element is <bean:write name="element" property="value"/>
</logic:iterate> 


danksöÖÖÖsen für die Antwort

geetz!
alpi


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jun 2004)

Bidde


----------



## alpi (10. Jun 2004)

hier noch mal die implementierte Lösung:



```
<logic:greaterThan value="0" name="objSystem" property="userSize">	
 		
 		<table>
 			<tr>
 				<th> Name </th>
 				<th> Vorname </th>
 			</tr>
 		<logic:iterate id="element" name="objSystem" property="users">
 			<tr>
 				<td><bean:write name="element" property="lastname"/></td>
 				<td><bean:write name="element" property="name"/></td>
 			</tr>
 		</logic:iterate>
 		
 		</table>
 		
 	</logic:greaterThan>
```

jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr in der Bean <html> zu coden oder in der *.jsp java einzufügen. Schön wenn man weis, dass es geht  :shock:


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jun 2004)

Arbeitest du in deinen JSPs ausschließlich mit tag-libraries ?


----------



## alpi (10. Jun 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Arbeitest du in deinen JSPs ausschließlich mit tag-libraries ?



Eigentlich arbeite ich nicht mit JSPs. Im Grunde beschäftige ich mich erst seit kurzem damit. Kannte das Problem aber von asp-Seiten. Hier wurde auch vb und html kräfitg gemischt und anschließend mit viel Mühe gewartet. Die Tags von JSP sind da schon eine große Hilfe. Wenn ich mal JSP-Seite erstelle, dann würde ich versuchen nur mit solchen Tags auszukommen. Notfalls selbst welche erstellen, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jun 2004)

Stimmt schon, dass macht das Ganze wirklich übersichlicher, werd das in Zukunft auch so hand haben  .  Und dardurch, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt eigene Tags zu entwickeln, kann man auch wirklich alles darrüber realisieren.


----------

